# La bella addormenta/Brooke



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

*La bella addormentata/Brooke*

Ognuno è ben cosciente che il proprio comportamento, oltre che condizionato dalle circostanza e dal comportamento delle persone con cui ci si relaziona, è determinato da caratteristiche individuali che chiamiamo carattere, indole, modo di essere che si è formato su una base ereditaria attraverso le interazioni con l'ambiente in cui siamo cresciuti, anche apparentemente minime.
Le relazioni e l'ambiente hanno un peso notevole nella nostra educazione alle relazioni.
Con ambiente però, ovviamente, non solo l'ambiente familiare e sociale (ma quanto è grande e qual è la società di cui sentiamo di far parte in tempi di mass media?), ma ancor più la cultura in senso lato.

*Arrivo al punto.*
Se per quanto riguarda il nostro modo di gestire l'aggressività (ad esempio) ha un peso enorme il modo che abbiamo appreso nell'ambiente vicino, per gestire la sessualità forse ha un'importanza maggiore la cultura per il fatto che modelli di gestione della sessualità non vengono vissuti in famiglia e le relazioni con le figure genitoriali hanno più peso forse sulla gestione dei sentimenti (se non sono patologicamente troppo caricate di sessualità) e questo nel corso del periodo formativo prima dell'esercizio "adulto" della sessualità.
*Si è molto criticato il modello "Bella addormentata/Principe azzurro" *(soprattutto perché era più vincolante per il controllo della sessualità femminile, che doveva "dormire" in attesa dell'amore, mentre il maschio poteva "mettersi alla prova"*), ma è un modello che trasmette l'idea che che il sesso sia una cosa importante per cui vale la pena di aspettare (anche 100 anni! E per un adolescente aspettare è un tempo infinito) e lottare (attraversare foreste) e che cambierà il modo di vedere la vita (non solo la principessa si risveglia, ma tutto il* castello!).
Ma le ultime generazioni (da quando si è ultime generazioni? Ho letto lunghissime discussioni qui di quarantenni che citano infiniti elenchi di cartoni) sono cresciute più a cartoni animati (giapponesi che rielaborano anche aspetti della cultura loro tradizionale che forse non si ha la competenza da bambini per interpretare) e telefilm che a fiabe.
*Qual è il modello di gestione dei sentimenti e della sessualità che veniva trasmesso negli scorsi decenni e che viene ora trasmesso?*
*Quali sono i modelli di comportamento che hanno influenzato le ultime generazioni?*
Leggo venticiquenni inorridite dal comportamento più che disinvolto delle tredici/quindicenni.
E siamo sicuri che questi modelli sempre più "invasivi" non influenzino anche il nostro comportamento da adulti?
In sintesi: *eravamo stufi di essre Belle addormentate e principi...ma ora siamo contenti di essere Brooke/Ridge o ragazze/ragazzi del Grande Fratello o che lo siano i nostri figli?*


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*

Ho un umore adeguato a questo thread.... 
Le donne come Booke sono solo le burattinaie della loro passera..... poi se la vogliampo mettere sul piano dei sentimenti e delle circostanze.... parliamone anche per ore, a volte mi avanza qualche saldo di tempo, ma resta che certi comportamenti, per me ( hai visto mai che siano da altri condivisi e non voglio certo creare correnti di pensiero) sono da persona che non ha che dire, che fare e dove andare e quindi qualunque uomo dotato di pisello e con un letto confortevole e di adiacente C/C diventa appetibile.
Finis
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un umore adeguato a questo thread....
> Le donne come Booke sono solo le burattinaie della loro passera..... poi se la vogliampo mettere sul piano dei sentimenti e delle circostanze.... parliamone anche per ore, a volte mi avanza qualche saldo di tempo, ma resta che certi comportamenti, per me ( hai visto mai che siano da altri condivisi e non voglio certo creare correnti di pensiero) sono da persona che non ha che dire, che fare e dove andare e quindi qualunque uomo dotato di pisello e con un letto confortevole e di adiacente C/C diventa appetibile.
> Finis
> Bruja


Il mio era un invito a:
1) pensare alle future generazioni da un ristretto esservatorio, come il mio, da cui ho visto passare qualche centinaia di generazioni, famiglie, stili educativi...
2) una riflessione individuale

Poi poco di buono (m/f) son sempre esistiti/e e ...*chi si somiglia si piglia*...giusto per citare un proverbio della cultura popolare...e questo a volte ci mette in crisi pensando a chi ci siamo preso


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Cartoons*







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le ultime generazioni (da quando si è ultime generazioni? Ho letto lunghissime discussioni qui di quarantenni che citano infiniti elenchi di cartoni) sono cresciute più a cartoni animati (giapponesi che rielaborano anche aspetti della cultura loro tradizionale che forse non si ha la competenza da bambini per interpretare) e telefilm che a fiabe. *?*


Ma Persa, per interpretare un tema universale occorre essere COMPETENTI?!

Se il tema E' universale, la gente (da 0 a 90 anni) lo capisce.

I cartoons giapponesi (specie la prima ondata, quelli che tutti citiamo e ricordiamo con amore, Gundam, Goldrake, Lady Oscar, Heidi, Candy Candy, etc.) portavano temi complessi, sicuramente, ma tutt'altro che astrusi.

Io avevo 10 anni ma le complessità morali e le ambiguità di Actarus le capivo perfettamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Erano proprio quelle a piacermi! Adoravo il personaggio del Ministro della Scienza di Vega, che era un bellissimo esempio di "cattivo" con luci, tanto caro all'estetica dei manga!


Gli strumenti di comprensione sono importanti per i ragazzi, ma per me non esistono temi tabu'.

Se una cosa non si capisce, è perché e' confusa ed espressa male dalla fonte, o vuota di significato, non perché un ragazzo/bambino non ci possa arrivare...anzi...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In sintesi: *eravamo stufi di essre Belle addormentate e principi...ma ora siamo contenti di essere Brooke/Ridge o ragazze/ragazzi del Grande Fratello o che lo siano i nostri figli?*


 
Mi sembra uno spunto interessante, ma un po' ...ristretto.

Io non penso TUTTI siano ragazzi del GF o novelli Brooke/Ridge.

SICURAMENTE due secoli di introversione e ricerca psicologica e di contemporaneo consumismo hanno profondamente logorato vecchi modelli.

SICURAMENTE i modelli tradizionali di coppia sono in crisi (e non da ora).

SICURAMENTE le donne si girano intorno e non trovano i compagni che desidererebbero. Trovano uomini spaventati incapaci di impegnarsi.

SICURAMENTE gli uomini si cullano nell'idea irrealistica che quando avranno smesso di "sollazzarsi" (da 0 a 50, 60 e oltre anni...pensa al personaggio di Jack Nicholson in quel film con la Keaton...) troveranno magicamente una donna bella, sexy, dolce devota con cui metter su una famiglia ideale.... (e quindi ragazze mie mettetevi a caccia del sessantenne, e ancora...vedi il Bas....).

Ma non si puo' dire che il mondo è SOLO così.

Le tendenze piu' profonde sono altre, e ancora non tutte intuibili. E non tendiamo a cadere nell'errore di massimizzare i comportamenti di una fetta di popolazione per il totale.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Persa, per interpretare un tema universale occorre essere COMPETENTI?!
> 
> Se il tema E' universale, la gente (da 0 a 90 anni) lo capisce.
> 
> ...


Io ero disgustata e disorientata dalla presenza di animali innamorati...
Mentre ho apprezzato suggestioni più vicine alla nostra cultura...o forse alla mia.
Ma è proprio questo il tema: *quali modelli di comportamento sentimentale e sessuale hanno offerti i cartoni prima e i telefilm ...vedi Beverly hill ecc...che hanno "formato" generazioni di ora genitori? E quali modelli stiamo proponendo ora?*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Esempio.
Non vedo un film o telefilm in cui due che si piacciono non passino dal primo bacio al letto entro un quarto d'ora (probabilmente per problemi di tempi narrativi compatibili con le interruzioni pubblicitarie).
Crediamo che questo sia quel che corrisponde al nostro star bene e a tenere in parallelo sesso sentimenti?
Pensiamo che questi modelli non influenzino le nuove generazioni?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero *disgustata e disorientata dalla presenza di animali innamorati...*
> Mentre ho apprezzato suggestioni più vicine alla nostra cultura...o forse alla mia.
> Ma è proprio questo il tema: *quali modelli di comportamento sentimentale e sessuale hanno offerti i cartoni prima e i telefilm ...vedi Beverly hill ecc...che hanno "formato" generazioni di ora genitori? E quali modelli stiamo proponendo ora?*


 
Animali innamorati?! DOVE?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Lilly e il Vagabondo?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io francamente dal mondo dei manga modelli distruttivi non ne ho mai visti, anzi. Su certi temi sono lontani da noi (il senso del dovere, l'orgoglio di razza, una certa mitezza femminile rispetto alle figure maschili), ma i rapporti "forti" di sangue erano sempre privilegiati (alla fine di Lady Oscar c'è iun bellissimo plot sui rapporti tra Oscar e suo padre...davvero molto piu' avanti di tante altre cose lette prima e dopo....)


Quanto ai telefilm americani, riflettono anch'essi modelli culturali in parte lontani da noi (la loro ossessione per il matrimonio, e per la fedeltà "teorica", anche se dura un'ora....la contrapposizione carriera/famiglia, molto piu' netta che per noi, etc.), ma il discorso che fai a me sembra molto piu' complesso di così.

Tanta gente sicuramente prende per ispirazione i Claudiani e le Katiane...*ma anche no.*

Secondo me il pubblico è molto meno stupido di quel che sembra...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esempio.
> *Non vedo un film o telefilm in cui due che si piacciono non passino dal primo bacio al letto entro un quarto d'ora (probabilmente per problemi di tempi narrativi compatibili con le interruzioni pubblicitarie).*
> Crediamo che questo sia quel che corrisponde al nostro star bene e a tenere in parallelo sesso sentimenti?
> Pensiamo che questi modelli non influenzino le nuove generazioni?


certo, è  ANCHE per problemi narrativi.
Ovvio che influenzano le nuove generazioni. Mah....siamo sicuri che gli anni '50 fossero così diversi?

Ieri ho visto "Un amore splendido" con Deborah Kerr e Cary Grant...solita storia di adulterio (molto perbenino, non si vede mai la passione, pero' lei LASCIA UN OTTIMO MARITO CHE L'HA TOLTA DALLA MISERIA con un telegrafico "mi sono innamorata" (di un altro), brutta vacca irrispettosa...)....

E' da molto che i modelli sono in cambiamento, da ben prima de "I Cesaroni"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Almeno da un paio di secoli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esempio.
> Non vedo un film o telefilm in cui due che si piacciono non passino dal primo bacio al letto entro un quarto d'ora (probabilmente per problemi di tempi narrativi compatibili con le interruzioni pubblicitarie).
> Crediamo che questo sia quel che corrisponde al nostro star bene e a tenere in parallelo sesso sentimenti?
> Pensiamo che questi modelli non influenzino le nuove generazioni?


 
Lo dfico con qualche dispiacere, ma un film che avesse le idee ed i sentimenti a noi (parlo in senso generazionale) farebbero piacere forse non farebbe botteghino!
Vedi senza filosofeggiare io guardo alle letture.... hai fatto caso che per quanto siano dotte sono sempre a livello di saggistica.... che i romanzo ormai sono o quelli di Harmony o quelli che poi diventano fgiction o filmetti sentimentali... Certo ci sono sempre stati ma se è alla grande capacità umanad di elborare e rapportarsi ai sentimenti devi per forza fare un salto nel tempo.  C'erano anche allora le brutture, i problemi etc.... ma dove trovi un altra descrizione dei sentimenti rivoltati come in Balzac, in Stendhal ed in altri che erano conoscitori della natura e dei pensieri umani.
Oggi il GF, Beautiful, ed altri sceneggiati (e lo dico nel modo più critico) sono solo specchi dell'inflazione che imperversa nei sentimenti applicati e non conosciuti e del gioco sesso-potere-denari che ormai "muove il Sole e l'altre stelle"....
Questi modelli SONO le generazioni perchè non avendo un metro di paragone, alla fine null'altro conoscono. A questo aggiungi che siamo avanzatissimi tecnologicamente ma dal lato umanistico stiamo regredendo in modo pauroso... e non parlo di cultura nozionistica ma di vero umanesimo...e potrai trarre cosa siano e dove stiano andando le nuove generazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> certo, è ANCHE per problemi narrativi.
> Ovvio che influenzano le nuove generazioni. Mah....siamo sicuri che gli anni '50 fossero così diversi?
> 
> Ieri ho visto "Un amore splendido" con Deborah Kerr e Cary Grant...solita storia di adulterio (molto perbenino, non si vede mai la passione, pero' lei LASCIA UN OTTIMO MARITO CHE L'HA TOLTA DALLA MISERIA con un telegrafico "mi sono innamorata" (di un altro), brutta vacca irrispettosa...)....
> ...


E' un po' di giorni che rifletto su questo tema per trovare il modo di esprimerlo.
Vedo che non ci sono riuscita.
Io non sto dicendo che siamo tutti imbesuiti dalla televisione (prima i cartoni e i telefilm dopo o peggio i telefilm e le telenovele/soap in contemporanea o prima dei cartoni)
Sto facendo un discorso psicologico.
Cosa porta a pensare (come vediamo che tanti giovani pensano) che il sesso sia la risposta immediata e necessaria di un incontro con una persona piacevole?
Io credo che i nostri comportamenti sessual-sentimentali non siano spontanei, ma culturali e che gli schemi di comportamento si formino ben prima di quando poi i comportamenti possono poi essere messi in atto perché si tratta più di schemi cognitivi che sentimentali. Per cui ragazze e ragazzi che non si comportano come il bombardamento mediatico suggerisce si sentono strani e talvolta vengono o si sentono emarginati.
In sintesi se molti di noi troverebbero anomalo un trentenne vergine temo che i giovani si sentano anomali se sono vergini a diciotto.
Chiarisco che non intendo dire che sia bene fare sesso in tarda età, ma che non credo che sia bene farlo obbligatoriamente entro i 16.
Ma le interviste in coppia delle Iene le vedo solo io?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un po' di giorni che rifletto su questo tema per trovare il modo di esprimerlo.
> Vedo che non ci sono riuscita.
> Io non sto dicendo che siamo tutti imbesuiti dalla televisione (prima i cartoni e i telefilm dopo o peggio i telefilm e le telenovele/soap in contemporanea o prima dei cartoni)
> Sto facendo un discorso psicologico.
> ...


Mah.... le riflessioni potrebbero essere tante!
In primo luogo, il sesso veloce potrebbe rientrare in quello che è il nostro modo di vivere, sempre di fretta, di corsa, con la sensazione che il tempo per fare tutto non basti mai.
E poi, il consumismo dilagante, che coinvolge anche i sentimenti: divoro velocemente una storia, la vivo intensamente fin da subito, per poi stancarmi, e andare alla ricerca di un'altra (tipo videogame che poi ad un certo punto annoia e va cambiato con uno nuovo).
Infine, queste tanto sbandierate emozioni, questa necessità di vivere emozioni a tutti i costi, senza le quali quasi non si può vivere, ci si sente vuoti, depressi, e questi sono discorsi che abbiamo letto anche qui sul forum da uomini e donne non solo giovanissimi, ma anche quarantenni. In nome della necessità di vivere emozioni sempre intense e sempre diverse, viviamo sempre tutto al massimo, in maniera egoistica, per quel che a noi conviene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mah.... le riflessioni potrebbero essere tante!
> In primo luogo, il sesso veloce potrebbe rientrare in quello che è il nostro modo di vivere, sempre di fretta, di corsa, con la sensazione che il tempo per fare tutto non basti mai.
> E poi, il consumismo dilagante, che coinvolge anche i sentimenti: divoro velocemente una storia, la vivo intensamente fin da subito, per poi stancarmi, e andare alla ricerca di un'altra (tipo videogame che poi ad un certo punto annoia e va cambiato con uno nuovo).
> Infine, queste *tanto sbandierate emozioni, questa necessità di vivere emozioni a tutti i costi*, senza le quali quasi non si può vivere, ci si sente vuoti, depressi, e questi sono discorsi che abbiamo letto anche qui sul forum da uomini e donne non solo giovanissimi, ma anche quarantenni. In nome della necessità di vivere emozioni sempre intense e sempre diverse, viviamo sempre tutto al massimo, in maniera egoistica, per quel che a noi conviene.


A parte le migliorate condizioni di vita che ci hanno tolto l'emozione di dover sopravvivere...*non è anche l'idea che ci si possa e debba emozionare solo attraverso il sesso (e magari un sesso trasgressivo...quando non si capisce neppure cosa si trasgredisca se si continua a ripetere regole non ce ne debbano essere* tra adulti e consenzienti...per cui restano da trasgredire solo le promesse, la fiducia e le regole del pudore per cui si deve fare o in pubblico o di nascosto) non è forse anche quell'idea di emozione *indotta attraverso una cultura* che predispone cognitivamente a provare solo in cose estreme?
Io sono stata spesso invidiata per la mia capacità di emozionarmi per il tramonto o per un bambino che osserva una formica...oltre che per altro.


----------



## Old blondie (16 Febbraio 2008)

Io ne ho 29 e quando ero piccola mi guardavo le "soap-opera" per bimbi:
Candy Candy, Georgie, Milly un giorno dopo l'altro, ect...
Avevano caratteristiche comuni alle varie Cenerentola e Biancaneve: 
protagonista dolcissima, sfortunatissima che riesce a conquistare amore e fortuna solo dopo tante peripezie in cui non ha mai perso il controllo e dove ha sempre agito con cuore e bontà.

Si è cresciute da "belle addormentate" e poi scopri di essere retrò perchè in "sex and the city" e altri programmi simili ci sono donne che tirano per il collo gli uomini e sanno come gestirli.
L'anno scorso sull'autobus c'era un trio di 17enni che parlavano di come "usare" gli uomini.
Il loro motto era "voglio diventare una tro*a che se la comanda"


Me lo ricordo ancora perchè questo _tr*ia che se la comanda_ perchè non l'avevo mai sentito.
A 17 anni io e le mie amiche eravamo un po' più romantiche e meno disincantate (forse per colpa di Candy o Georgie o cenerentola).
Oggi le mie stesse amiche sono più disincantate, un po' come le 17enni dell'autobus.
Colpa dell'esperienza, dove impari a gestirti i sentimenti, o dei programmi dove inconsciamente "apprendi" modelli diversi?


E poi molte volte c'è il consumismo dei rapporti umani.
Ma pensiamo anche al taglio che fa un "innocente" sms:

Una volta un invito si faceva di persona o telefonando.
Oggi c'è chi ti invita per una serata con l'uso dell' sms.
E' comodo e apparentemente non c'è nulla di male.
Ma la bellezza di sentire la voce di una persona che ti invita, di cogliere le sfumature dell'emozione dal tono....
e' sicuramente più umano di due parole scritte magari anche in maniera contratta perchè si sa, il linguaggio degli sms è breve il più possibile e ricco di s-grammatica per ragionidi spazio.
Sono tutte piccole cose che a mio parere vanno a incidere sui rapporti umani.
E' tutto un insieme.....


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Sono tutte piccole cose che a mio parere vanno a incidere sui rapporti umani.
> E' tutto un insieme.....


Concordo, è tutto un insieme.

E concordo su un altro pensiero che già filtrava da un tuo precedente intervento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 : non è detto che quelli che appaiano modelli vincenti (le "bad girls" che citi) siano poi modelli preponderanti, alla fine della fiera...

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mi sembra che le ragazzi ne che se la vogliono comandare e pensano di usare gli uomini sis entano solo inadeguate rispetto a quei modelli che certo la tv passa, ma che i loro genitori gli permettono di seguire. Ovvero: da sempre c'è un pò di inadeguatezza e insicurezza negli adolescenti che ercano di superarlo come possono: timidezza, assomigliare a marilin manson, comportarsi come claudiana e co. 
La differenza la fanno i loro valori, la loro educazione, che dalle famiglie passano.
Ero un'adolescente fragile e insicura anche io, solo che mia madre non mi ha mai fatto vedere non è la rai perchè era subito dopo pranzo e prima si fanno i compiti, poi si vede tv os i esce. E la tv mai oltre mezz'ora al pomeriggio. E se avevo bisogno di un consiglio avevo le amiche a cui rivolgermi, non mi servivano le riviste cosmo.
Beautiful, benedetto lui, va avanti da una ventina d'anni. Il principio di fondo non è COSA guardi, ma COME lo guardi.
Vedevo oggi Amici di Maria de Filippi. Resisto circa 10min perchè poi urlano e devo cambiare. Pubblico agguerrito, ragazzi aggressivi. Quello che mi ha colpito, tuttavia, è che c'è gente che passa le giornate a vedere le puntate, tifare i ragazzi, agguerrisi pro o contro qualcuno. Anche signore di una certa età.... Cos'è allora che non funziona? Le cose che mettono in onda o il modo in cui ci rapportiamo ad esse?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

*OT..*



blondie ha detto:


> Io ne ho 29 e quando ero piccola mi guardavo le "soap-opera" per bimbi:
> *Candy Candy*, Georgie, Milly un giorno dopo l'altro, ect...
> Avevano caratteristiche comuni alle varie Cenerentola e Biancaneve:
> protagonista dolcissima, sfortunatissima che riesce a conquistare amore e fortuna solo dopo tante peripezie in cui non ha mai perso il controllo e dove ha sempre agito con cuore e bontà.
> ...


A diciassette/diciotto anni facevo il filo a una ragazzina di 14...e non mi ricordo più quante puntate di Candy Candy mi son dovuto sorbire a casa sua!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ahhh l'amourrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A diciassette/diciotto anni facevo il filo a una ragazzina di 14...e non mi ricordo più quante puntate di Candy Candy mi son dovuto sorbire a casa sua!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io la chiamerei Innocenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oramai perduta


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io la chiamerei Innocenza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa che quella ragazza mi associò sempre alle sue prime mestruazioni...perchè le vennero proprio la sera che mi conobbe!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quando dicono che scombussolo gli ormoni alle donne...mica scherzano!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Siamo tutt'ora in contatto ...ora lei è sposata con tre figlie...e siam amicissimi, anche con suo marito!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> pensa che quella ragazza mi associò sempre alle sue prime mestruazioni...perchè le vennero proprio la sera che mi conobbe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' una bella storia comunque ... anche se con qualche macchia di sangue


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' una bella storia comunque ... anche se con qualche macchia di sangue


Non m'impressiono facilmente..


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non m'impressiono facilmente..


... me ne sono accuorta


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mi fate morire!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi fate morire!


E questo ci fa piacere ... morire dal ridere ovviamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Uffa, non riesco a spiegare quel che intendo. Forse è troppo tecnico.
La mente funziona in gran parte seguendo modelli.
Questo non vuol dire che si faccia quel che si vede in televisione.
Significa che per la lunga fase formativa (che poi non finisce mai per adattabilità degli esseri umani) ci si prepara alla vita adulta formandosi dei modelli mentali di comportamento che sono frutto dell'ambiente in cui si vive (tutto, è ovvio che si è il "prodotto" di molti fattori anche contraddittori).
*Mi domandavo se avevo e vi domandavo se avevate un'idea di quali esempi (familiari, sociali, culturali) avevano formato il vostro modello di comportamento.*
*Probabilmente ci sentiamo diversi dai nostri genitori nel modo di vivere i sentimenti e la sessualità e forse ognuno ha in mente almeno gli esempi cinematografici o letterari che hanno contribuito a formarlo.*
L'esempio Bella addormentata/Brooke è volutamente semplificante, ma può evidenziare gli estremi comportamenti, al di là della reale differenza.
Grande è consapevole (come è consapevole mia figlia) che sua madre ha compiuto delle precise scelte educative escludendo programmi che riteneva che avrebbero potuto contribuire a formarle modelli fuorvianti.
Forse è grazie a un modello comportamentale che ha voluto quella relazione...ma ne è anche presto uscita...
Io so che tante cose hanno contribuito...da Donna Letizia così come Brunella Gasperini ...insomma la Piccola Posta delle riviste femminili come i film di Doris Day che mi hanno costruito un modello nel quale io sono importante e non per la mia sessualità, ma la mio essere persona con la mia personalità.
Quali modelli hanno avuto ragazze più giovani che ritengono di valere in quanto abili amanti o che pensano che il sesso debba essere consumato collezionando partner? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Attualmente quali credete che sia il peso della televisione e di programmi già citati per la formazione di modelli di comportamento nei giovani di domani? E chi di voi è genitore come si è comportato o come si comporta?*



 



P.S. Se non sono riuscita a spiegarmi ancora...rinuncio


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Io ti ho capita, ma per formazione e carattere rigetto il tuo assunto base: che i genitori debbano ESCLUDERE modelli, PROPORNE altri, etc.

Lo trovo un modo d'agire limitato (lo so che poi tu non è questo che davvero intendi, ma molti ahime' si...), influenzato da una certa estetica - ahime - sessantottina.


Come chi ha tirato su i figli senza tv - rigorosamente - , a Siddharta e pranzo e cena, per  poi trovarsi figli adolescenti che scappavano dagli amici per vedere MILA E SHIRO DUE CUORI NELLA PALLAVOLO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E di casi così ne conosciamo tutti!


I modelli di vita sui VALORI BASE di propongono con l'esempio.

Inutile che io blateri di carità cristiana, se non faccio niente per gli altri. I figli mica sono cretini.

Inutile che come Casini e Fini mi riempia la bocca di valori cristiani, se poi sono adultero, faccio un figlio con una trentenne scosciata a sessantanni, etc.

Inutile che metta al bando Buffy e Goldrake - come ha fatto il Moige, che io ho sempre aborrito - se poi presto al fianco a cose molto piu' superficiali e zuccherose come "Un medico in famiglia" o "Un posto al Sole" o i "Cesaroni".

Non è togliere Beautiful il problema, o ghettizzare le Claudiane.

E' fondare day by day un clima familiare concreto dove si puo' anche guardare Beautiful insieme e RIDERNE!!!!! Perché poi di base c'è un lessico familiare dove si insegna a valutare tutto, anche Vanna Marchi, con spirito critico...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uffa, non riesco a spiegare quel che intendo. Forse è troppo tecnico.
> La mente funziona in gran parte seguendo modelli.
> Questo non vuol dire che si faccia quel che si vede in televisione.
> Significa che per la lunga fase formativa (che poi non finisce mai per adattabilità degli esseri umani) ci si prepara alla vita adulta formandosi dei modelli mentali di comportamento che sono frutto dell'ambiente in cui si vive (tutto, è ovvio che si è il "prodotto" di molti fattori anche contraddittori).
> ...


Non sono madre, ma avendo un rapporto quotidiano con bambini che stanno diventando adolescenti, rifletto spesso sui modelli che questi ragazzini ricevono ed assimilano, dalle famiglie, dalla tv, dal catechismo, dagli amici più grandi.

Io mi rendo conto di aver ricevuto un modello condizionante, quello della mia famiglia: genitori che stanno insieme da più di trent'anni, senza mai una crisi, con litigi che terminano sempre col dialogo, mio padre ancora follemente innamorato di mia madre, la adora, mia madre dolce e forte allo stesso tempo, remissiva ma decisa. Ovviamente questo modello ha creato in me l'idea di una possibilità concreta di costruire una famiglia solida, l'idea di una donna che può essere amata e di un uomo che sa dimostrare amore. Idea che però si è scontrata e si scontra tuttora con le mie esperienze, cosa che provoca momenti di sbandamento in me.

E poi i miei studi, classici, che hanno fortemente inculcato in me l'idea della moderazione, della riflessione, della razionalità, del controllo.

Non credo di essere stata mai condizionata dalla tv: la mia famiglia è la tipica famiglia in cui si può vedere "Beautiful" e riderne! O guardare "Uomini e donne" e sorridere della parte vergognosa che vi fanno, appunto, uomini e donne.

I miei alunni hanno ancora l'idea del matrimonio (l'altro giorno, una mia alunna mi diceva che sogna di sposarsi e di essere portata in carrozza in chiesa!) e provengono da famiglie di medio livello sociale, ma parlano delle fiction, dei programmi per ragazzi, dei jeans all'ultima moda, di Riccardo Scamarcio, dei film che vanno a vedere al cinema ancora con un candore ed un'innocenza incredibili, ma i loro pensieri sono evidentemente riproposizione di ciò che sentono dire a casa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

*incompresa*

Anch'io ho conosciuto madri con l'idea dell'educazione come censura e coercizione che hanno avuto come risultato figlie da rabbrividire.
E io ho sempre la televisione accesa ed è così che ho sviluppato senso critico nei figli.
Ma...è chiaro che fino a che il senso critico non si è formato la supervisione dell'adulto è indispensabile nella scelta di cosa vedere e nella guida mentre lo si vede.
E' superficialmente ottimistico credere che certi modelli di comportamento non influenzeranno i modelli mentali (uso la stessa parola modello, ma vuol dire due cose diverse).
Ognuno si trova nella vita a fare delle scelte da il prosciutto crudo o cotto a se tradire o no a come vivere la propria sessualità.
Queste scelte sono sì determinate dai valori familiari trasmessi (molto più nei fatti che nelle parole), ma filtrati attraverso la propria individualità, ma soprattutto valutati attraverso quello che abbiamo assorbito (col nostro filtro) dalla cultura in cui viviamo.
Se l'amica ultracinquantenne sta mettendo a rischio il suo matrimonio (come raccondava altrove Verena) non credo che sia per aver visto Beautiful, ma per quel che pensa sia giusto per sè e lei pensa (molto probabilmente) che sia giusto viversi un sogno nella vita proprio perché formata in età infantile e adolescenziale attraverso un clima culturale che era proprio l'opposto di "uomini e donne" dove è importante piacersi e concretizzare al più presto.
Credo che ognuno sappia che sono stati importanti i genitori, non solo per quello che hanno detto e fatto e per i valori vissuti (a volte in contrasto con le affermazioni), ma non si possono sottovalutare gli altri elementi.
Io cercavo di far emergere che fin da bambine noi ci formiamo l'idea di come ci comporteremo nell'approccio con l'altro sesso e ci figuriamo una vita futura e che *anche* su queste fantasie formiamo dei modelli comportamentali.
Come, vedendo i film, impariamo che se qualcuno spara ci si butta a terra e se ci dovessimo trovare in una sparatoria quello faremmo, senza domandarci se realmente è il modo corretto di comportarci.
Così in una situazione emotivamente disorientante come l'innamoramento non seguiamo gli esempi dei genitori (non li conosciamo in quella situazione!), ma modelli appresi culturalmente attraverso tv, cinema, letteratura.
Se il modello culturale della mia generazione diceva "no sesso" il risultato era magari "sì al sesso, ma per il grande amore e non subito dopo un quarto d'ora".
Questo lo pensavano le ragazze e lo accettavano i ragazzi. Anzi per le generazioni precedenti era un gioco delle parti per il maschio chiedere per sentirsi dire no, come prova di serietà. E questo si evince dalle telenovele dell'epoca, ovvero i fotoromanzi.
Ora ci sono ragazze che, per indole o altri modelli introiettati, non si sentono di vivere questo sesso rapido, ma (lo leggiamo qui) questo non viene apprezzato e viene considerato un comportamento anomalo.
Mi domandavo quali modelli di comportamento fossero stati introiettati, partendo da quelli televisivi, che è innegabile siano dominanti.

Giusy, non credo che la ragazzina che vuole sposarsi in carrozza sia ancora bambina e pensi a Cenerentola, credo che, più probabilmente, abbia introiettato modelli in cui è più importante la forma e la scenografia che la sostanza, appunto più da Beautiful e Treno dei desideri che da fiaba.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*

Le mie letture infantili sono un caso disperato, poi si spiegano tante cose.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Bacio!


----------



## Old blondie (17 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno si trova nella vita a fare delle scelte da il prosciutto crudo o cotto a se tradire o no a come vivere la propria sessualità.
> Queste scelte sono sì determinate dai *valori familiari trasmessi (molto più nei fatti che nelle parole), ma filtrati attraverso la propria individualità, ma soprattutto valutati attraverso quello che abbiamo assorbito (col nostro filtro) dalla cultura in cui viviamo.*
> 
> 
> ...


Non so farti un discorso generale, perchè rischierei di generalizzare troppo e andare per luoghi comuni...
Per quanto mi riguarda non sono una che guarda molta televisione e i miei modelli di comportamento sono ciò che ho assorbito consciamente o inconsciamente dalla famiglia e dall'esperienza.
E' vero, non sappiamo come sono i  genitori nella fase dell'innamoramento, ma molti miei partners più volte hanno sottolineato la mia dolcezza, che è una caratteristica che inconsciamente ho appreso da mia mamma, che è dolce in qualsiasi cosa che fa.
Questo sia nel bene che nel male.
Poi l'esperienza ti fa rendere conto quando un comportamento non funziona e di conseguenza a volte perseveri, a volte ti "modifichi".
Posso dire che il mio modello comportamentale è frutto in parte di quello che ho assorbito in famiglia e in parte da quello ho assorbito fuori di casa.
Quando il mio approccio a una determinata situazione non si è rivelata strategica, a volte ho "appreso" il modo "giusto" da  persone che invece ci erano già passate prima o mi hanno consigliato. provando di persona, ho potuto archiviare nella mia mente ciò che funziona da ciò che non funziona in determinate situazioni...




p.s. Fedifrago.....ho letto adesso dei tuoi pomeriggi con la fan di Candy Candy...non si può dire che la tua storia non abbia lasciato il segno!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Le mie letture infantili sono un caso disperato, poi si spiegano tante cose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure le mie...


----------

